# Zhanchi: Torpedoes



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 23, 2013)

Which do you think is better: Zhanchi with or without torpedos?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 23, 2013)

With torpedoes. The feel is different, and the chances of popping decrease drastically.


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 23, 2013)

A Zhanchi without torpedos and proper tensioning.


----------



## Hermanio (Feb 23, 2013)

Judging by the mechanism with torpedoes. Better solve safe and slow than fast and popping.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 23, 2013)

If you take out a few pieces of your Zhanchi, you can see that the torpedos do not make contact while solving. Only in cases where you might get a pop. So torpedos do not slow you down, but they do help with possible pops. I am a 100% Torpedos guy


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine still pop with torpedos in it. There's not much interference with the torpedos in there, so might as well leave them in.


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine pops less with torpedoes in it. There's no noticeable difference in speed, though.


----------



## KongShou (Feb 23, 2013)

without torpedoes just feel wrong, im a torpedo guy. oh and it pop less.


----------



## Zeotor (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is this poll from about one year ago.

As for the question, I don't have a ZhanChi, so I won't answer.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 23, 2013)

it feels better without torpedoes and it really doesnt pop if you turn accurately. none of my zhancis have popes since i got rid of the torpedoes.


----------



## elrog (Feb 23, 2013)

I tend to be a pretty accurater turner, and I rarely pop with my Guhong that everyone else explodes. I still prefer the topredos in my Zanchi though, just in case. I've never had a pop with it yet.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Feb 23, 2013)

I took mine out, still don't ever have pops, but it feels different and I like it that way


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

I decided to take one of my two sub-mains and just took the torpedos out. It is not an illusion, it DOES feel different, looser somehow though I didn't change anything on the tensions.

Wait and see what it gives over the course of a day and how I like it (or not)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 24, 2013)

I've tried both, without torpedoes the cube is much smoother, but as a result locks up a bit for overshooting etc. Also it pops and can now explode.

Without torpedoes the cube is perfectly stable and fine. Keep them in.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I don't need all day lol. The cube feels more catchy-locky, less smooth, it rattles a bit more as well. Putting them back in 





Edit: first turns with them back in.. AHHHH.

Much better


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 24, 2013)

If the cube is to click/crispy wth them in jus sand down on the bottoms of the corners where the are three bits of plastic sticing out.
that's where the torpedoes will touch the corners.
otherwise, they shouldn't make much of a difference, so keep them in definitely


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 24, 2013)

I always take torpedoes out, it gives it a smoother feel and it still doesnt pop that often.


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 7, 2013)

Torpedoes better to have it slow than have prices flying across the room (while cubing during class even if not supposed to)


----------



## Tj2OY (Mar 7, 2013)

Torpedoes definatley because I was about to get a PB and then boom everywhere goes the pieces and I lost my new PB so in the long run I would choose the torpedoes.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 7, 2013)

Keep the torpedo's. Less pop's, No difference in speed, and same abilities.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Mar 9, 2013)

Just started experiencing pops today, never happened before. I kinda wish I woulda kept the torpedos..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 9, 2013)

Good thing you can buy them in some places


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Mar 11, 2013)

Torpedos and mod the bottom of the corners (150 grit to sand and 1500 to smooth). Not the MMAP V-Cube 5 Mod. On the part with the torps hold on.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, the three bits of flash on the bottom of the corner


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yi0njuyOQg
That one. Just did it to my main with 400 grit and it's peachy  Not a BIG difference, but a difference that IS noticable.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've never tried my zhanchi without torpedose


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 12, 2013)

the corner cutting feels different with out them and i like it ! i dont use mt zhanchis for speedsolving though, just something to casually solve with if my guhong v2 isnt within arms reach (which is rarely). even if i do speedsolve a torpedoless zhanchi i dont get pops. then again, i average 18 seconds so i suppose that it would pop if i had the tps of a sub 10 cuber.


----------



## CY (Mar 12, 2013)

Without torpedos. Its a lot faster, though it does explode. Corner cutting is slightly better. The most important thing is tensioning and lubing though.


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 12, 2013)

redbeat0222 said:


> Keep the torpedo's. Less pop's, No difference in speed, and same abilities.



My Zhanchi is faster without torpedoes, and pops sometimes, depends how you tensioned it.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 12, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> My Zhanchi is faster without torpedoes, and pops sometimes, depends how you tensioned it.



seeing as the torpedos never actually touch the other pieces untill you corner cut, that is probably all just in your head. you must not have tensioned the cube the same as when you had the torpedoes in.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, torpe does


----------



## carbon131 (Dec 25, 2013)

i just took out my torpedoes and I tensioned it and lubed it and it was better im a sub-30 solver but I was doin better


----------



## Shah (Dec 27, 2013)

My ZhanChi feels better and faster without the torpedoes.


----------



## Neo24 (Dec 29, 2013)

mine sucks it also pops alot


----------



## idreamincubes (Jan 10, 2014)

My main is a 55 mm ZhanChi and I learned today that I prefer it with the torpedoes in. I took them out yesterday to see if the cube would be even more smooth and quiet, but I experienced the opposite. I don't know what makes it more quiet with the torpedoes, but maybe they keep the edge pieces in place when corner cutting, so that the pieces don't snap together as hard. Or maybe they make the cube turn more accurately.


// Per.​


----------



## aboeglin (Jan 10, 2014)

I use my 55mm with torpedoes, but I removed them on the 57mm ( which is less smooth than the 55 in my experience ), it makes it smoother and since I use quite tight tensions I haven't experienced any pop yet.


----------



## Louie (Jan 17, 2014)

I just wanted to weigh in. I took my torpedoes out of my 57mm Zhanchi just to see. It was definitely much more "catchy-locky, less smooth" as one person put it. It was a little easier to turn, but I work out, so I put the 'pedoes back in.


----------

